# Lest we forget



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

the ANZAC...


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

*I typed ANZAC into google, this is what popped up.....*
*Historians argue the Anzac legend is more pork pies than bully beef *



April 19, 2012

Read later
Comments 43








A diversion from the truths ... the myths surrounding Anzac Day. _Photo: Mike Bowers_

ANZAC DAY is nearly upon us again, by jingo. And it is by jingoism that many historians now believe the myths surrounding this most hallowed day have diverted us from the truth. Three recent books argue it is about time this was corrected.
A former army officer and historian for the Department of Veterans Affairs, Graham Wilson, says one of the most persistent myths was of the great independent Aussie bushman instantly transformed into a fabled fighter.
''We were not a disciplined fighting force like the British, or even the New Zealanders, and had an appalling discipline record,'' he said.
Advertisement: Story continues below
He has analysed the careers of soldiers who joined up and found that between 7 per cent and 25 per cent were from the country.




Read more: http://www.smh.com.au/national/hist...-bully-beef-20120418-1x7pr.html#ixzz1szglBmkl


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Pete are your forefathers Aussies?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

The attention seeking ******* that wrote this need to be shot.

No ****ing respect.





maggie fraser said:


> *I typed ANZAC into google, this is what popped up.....*
> *Historians argue the Anzac legend is more pork pies than bully beef *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Doug Zaga said:


> Pete are your forefathers Aussies?


 No my forefathers are not tribal indigenous race, they are the same as all white people in australia, from europe.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> No my forefathers are not tribal indigenous race, they are the same as all white people in australia, from europe.


Damn and all this time I thought you were an American that tranplanted down under...


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

But unless you are of american indian descent you are not really american???


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

My great- grandfather fought at Galipolli at the age of 16 years. He went on to fight alongside T.E. Lawrence (Lawrence of Arabia) as well. 
One of the greatest quotes was from Mustafa Kemal Ataturk. He fought against the ANZACS at Galipolli and went on to rule Turkey. 
"Heroes who shed their blood and lost their lives! You are now lying in the soil of a friendly country. Therefore rest in peace*.* There is no difference between the Johnnies and Mehmets to us where they lie side by side here in this country of ours. You, the mothers, who sent their sons from far away countries wipe away your tears; your sons are now lying in our bosom and are in peace. After having lost their lives on this land they have become our sons as well."

The ANZAC reputation has been gained by blood in many different wars, wars that were not ours to fight in most cases.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Dam straight. Good post.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Aussies are good dudes. Met bunches of them in Vietnam. Used to tip a few with them when I sneaked off base to hit the bars and hookers in DaNang, Vietnam. They were always tons more fun than those Army or Air Force dudes. That might get a rise out of David Frost!!:grin:


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Aussies are good dudes. Met bunches of them in Vietnam. Used to tip a few with them when I sneaked off base to hit the *bars and hookers* in DaNang, Vietnam. They were always tons more fun than those Army or Air Force dudes. That might get a rise out of David Frost!!:grin:


 Beer and women? Doesnt sound like Aussies to me....... lol


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> Beer and women? Doesnt sound like Aussies to me....... lol


Oh man, I could tell you some stories!!!#-o:grin:


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice post chris!!!

Maggie you really scraped the bottom of the barrell there.Completely dissrespectful.Unless you have first hand knowledge your best to shut your trap or fill it full of haggus or some thing.

My great grand father fought in world WW1 and WW2.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

A good buddy of mine owns an Aussie bush hat that was given to him in Vietnam as gratitude for something he still never talks about. Knowing my buddy it probably involved a ho and a bar fight. 
He does say that he'd let an Aussie watch his back any day because he knew the job would be done with no worries that it would be covered. 
He says (with heartfelt admiration) they were the baddest bunch of English rejects and prisoners on the planet. :lol:


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> A good buddy of mine owns an Aussie bush hat that was given to him in Vietnam as gratitude for something he still never talks about. Knowing my buddy it probably involved a ho and a bar fight.
> He does say that he'd let an Aussie watch his back any day because he knew the job would be done with no worries that it would be covered.
> He says (with heartfelt admiration) they were the baddest bunch of English rejects and prisoners on the planet. :lol:


 "Convicts by heritage, guilty by choice" as they say.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Lee, dont wanna drag up bad memories but you should check out a song by old aussie band called 'red gum' called - I was only 19.

After all the vets have done for us, they fell short imo by insisting on keeping their mouths shut.

Got stories, tell as many as you can while you can.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Oh for the young'ns check the contemporary version by 'the herd' had a lot of balls to rework the original but I think they did a respectful job.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

brad robert said:


> Nice post chris!!!
> 
> Maggie you really scraped the bottom of the barrell there.Completely dissrespectful.Unless you have first hand knowledge your best to shut your trap or fill it full of haggus or some thing.
> 
> My great grand father fought in world WW1 and WW2.


I didn't scrape any barrel Brad,, and I certainly wasn't being disrespectful. Maybe time you filled YOur mouth with some haggis ya jerk!!


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Ouch im a jerk tell me something i dont know haggis.What ever ya mad scot you have said many times about your dislike for australia and when a tribute was shown about fallen soldiers u thought you would dig some crap off the bottom of the google barrell totally disrespectful or at the least bad judgement and if it wasnt disrespectful what was it educational give me a freaking break!.No wonder your so bitter living over there its nearly as cold as you.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

It wasnt even a reliable source and the obvious anger at the article is evident in some of the replies no one said they were commandos thats not the point the point is they(thousands of men) gave there lives doing what they thought was right.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Brad dont let it ruin yr day, if a male said that in yr presence it would be a fight. A women on the internet, let it slide.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

brad robert said:


> It wasnt even a reliable source and the obvious anger at the article is evident in some of the replies no one said they were commandos thats not the point the point is they(thousands of men) gave there lives doing what they thought was right.


I typed ANZAC into google again just now, this quote is from the Higher Education section of The Australian.......

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/hig...ame-anzac-debate/story-e6frgcjx-1226338037826







Academics need to reframe Anzac debate 

by: Christopher Bantick
From:The Australian
April 25, 20122:08PM
ON Anzac Day Australians talk of sacrifice and mateship while extolling how an immortal element of national identity was created from the blood and bullets of Gallipoli.

Television footage is of marching, dawn services and interviews. Like every other year, there will be much debate. There needs to be and the academy should lead it.

I was surprised there was such a debate apparently going on re Anzac in your country..
I was not being disrespectful posting that, however I can see why you may think it was in bad taste, I was posting merely in the spirit of this board.

If I wanted to be disrespectful I would post about one of the times I was in Oz, time of the Iraq war and the Australian 'soldiers' that were crying on the quay side prior to despatch being blasted all over Australian tv,, that left an impression on me!

So Brad, no offence intended, take it or leave it!


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

No worries maggie it is a touchy subject for me i have many military in my familys past and present.I appreciate where your coming from.Im over it.

Pete thanks mate.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Dont know about you Brad, rum time here.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Maggie is just upset that she is Scottish and they have havent had a war hero since William Wallace, and even he lost. :-D
Come on Brad, she still hangs to the belief that the Proclaimers were a good band. Go easy on her.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Those 500 miles dudes with the big glasses bwahahahaha, warriors true.





Christopher Jones said:


> Maggie is just upset that she is Scottish and they have havent had a war hero since William Wallace, and even he lost. :-D
> Come on Brad, she still hangs to the belief that the Proclaimers were a good band. Go easy on her.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> Maggie is just upset that she is Scottish and they have havent had a war hero since William Wallace, and even he lost. :-D
> Come on Brad, she still hangs to the belief that the Proclaimers were a good band. Go easy on her.


Hey, we are a small nation of not much more than 5 mill, neighboured by a bully of some 50 mill :smile:, and we know a wee bit about losing as well as raw damp weather,,,, but we are regrouping  .

Funny you should mention that great band Proclaimers, I remember how popular they were in Oz, they were real big over there!!


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Good luck on yr independence bid, seriously.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> Maggie is just upset that she is Scottish and they have havent had a war hero since William Wallace, and even he lost. :-D
> Come on Brad, she still hangs to the belief that the Proclaimers were a good band. Go easy on her.


Nearly pissed myself laughing!!!


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Dont know about you Brad, rum time here.


Sounds good to me!!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

brad robert said:


> Nearly pissed myself laughing!!!


Makes a nice change from hearing you greetin' anyway!!

Cheers Peter !

Christopher, I recall an unanswered thread re a music topic we got going,,,think you had clean run out of Australian bands Lol :-\"


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> Hey, we are a small nation of not much more than 5 mill, neighboured by a bully of some 50 mill :smile:, and we know a wee bit about losing as well as raw damp weather,,,, but we are regrouping  .
> 
> Funny you should mention that great band Proclaimers, I remember how popular they were in Oz, they were real big over there!!


At first we thought it was a comedy band kinda like Weird Al Yankovic, but we then found out it was serious.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> At first we thought it was a comedy band kinda like Weird Al Yankovic, but we then found out it was serious.


Comedy ?? Well, you know maybe how we Scots like a good laff .

Feast your eyes, your ears, and your sense of humour.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPB9LmtNDUs


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Maggie isn't there online dating services you could sign up to find love. 

China has a shortage of women, you could become queen of china. 

Just leave us alone.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Maggie isn't there online dating services you could sign up to find love.
> 
> China has a shortage of women, you could become queen of china.
> 
> Just leave us alone.


Peter,

Be careful, the WDF members might decide if it comes to a choice between you and Maggie on who we'd like to "Just leave us alone".
You might not like the results? just sayn


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Go for it, your error was thinkin I would give a shit hahahahahahah.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Go for it, your error was thinkin I would give a shit hahahahahahah.


Been down that road once. All ya have to do is say the word.

DFrost


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

I aint sayin shit, just responding to Thomas's query, that didn't change with yr interjection.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Maggie isn't there online dating services you could sign up to find love.
> 
> China has a shortage of women, you could become queen of china.
> 
> Just leave us alone.


----------

